# Meet Gamble!



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I traded my 4 year old Appaloosa Shockability (Aka Sammy) for a 10 year old broke Appaloosa named A Classy Time (Aka Gamble!) I loved Sammy, but he was a little above my skill level and it just wasn't fun anymore. 

Gamble is a sweetheart. Unfortunately it's been raining since the night he came, so I don't have any good pictures. But here is a cute headshot from tonight.












Look, Spots!












He's out in QT with my 2 year old Stryder.









They kind of match. One black, one red. 

... Stryder rules the roost between these two.


And a clean shot of Gamble from his sales ad.














He's really adorable, and very sweet. I look forward to really getting to know his personality better, and finally having something to ride!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow they are similar!! haha Your boys are so darn cute!!! I LOVE stryder!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's cute, real cute.

that's a quite a slug of grain there. what is it?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

It's an 11% local feed. Gal was feeding him a lot, so slowly trying to drop the amount and supplement with hay/grass. (he was getting two full scoops am and pm)

They get that and Timothy mix hay, and whatever grass is growing in the pasture which at the moment isn't much, it's just now starting to come in.


and I know, I can't get over his face. It's so adorable. That upper lip which is a little bigger than the bottom is just so cute. And when he's nervous, he lips at his bottom lip. I just wanna kiss it.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Meanwhile, I totally just bought these concho's for his headstall.


----------



## Shui Long (Apr 12, 2014)

He's adorable! And my 2 year old who's sitting on my lap likes him a lot too! :lol: ("Spotty! Spotty! Find more spotty!")


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow they are very similar! Beautiful horses!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Gamble got a pedicure today, with an audience.










He stood very well. Didn't have to hold the lead or anything.

Cute boy face






















Then I decided to try getting on him. We rode for a few minutes in the field he's in, with Stryder loose and causing trouble. He did very very well.






















Stryder wants to know what I'm doing way up there.










helmet theif.











Gamble neck reins awesome, so I'm going to try putting him in a curb and seeing how that goes. He was tossing his head a lot in the snaffle on a loose rein, so maybe he's use to a curb.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's adorable!! I think you got a winner there .

Stryder is such a little turd LOL.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

It feels so good to have a horse I can just ride again. 

and Stryder is a little turd. He beats up on Gamble, who's far too passive for his own good.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

forgot one more picture from today.

Stryder likes to cuddle.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I found out a little more of Gamble's history. The girl I got him from only purchased him in December of 2013. He was up in Maine, and a barrel/pole/western pleasure kind of horse. He also has a few National ApHC points. Nothing to get excited about, but it means he's been exposed to showing which is good. 1.5 in open color, .5 in Hunter in Hand and .5 in Open geldings.

Rode a bit the other day, he's just a really nice horse. He wants to go under saddle, he breaks into a trot a lot but comes right back when corrected. 















































We're just doing a little light riding right now, his topline needs a lot of work and he could use some more weight.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's lovely! Congrats <3


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, & glad your two boys get along.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh, the more I see him the more I like him!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Does he ever favor that left fore leg? It STILL looks crooked to me and I'm starting to think I'm just crazy! It looks like he doesn't put all of his weight on it all of the time and that is why it is turning...

He's such a gorgeous boy though. I can't get over that color!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

LoL Endiku, I think its just the coloring on it that has your eyes deceived. 

He does however favor his right foreleg.  

Had a lameness exam done today and Vet thinks he just needs some wedges, pain blocked him in the heel and the 'offness' he had went away. I'll have the Farrier come eval him to see what kinda shoes he needs.










He's picking up weight! His toplines starting to look much better.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is adorable. I just love his coloring. And he looks super sweet too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

You need a curb strap on the bit for it to be effective and work properly. And you could probably do without the bit hobble because if it is the mouthpiece I think it is then you can't take advantage of the one-sided lift action you can achieve due to the barrel in the center of the mouthpiece. 

He is adorable! Have fun!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Sahara said:


> You need a curb strap on the bit for it to be effective and work properly. And you could probably do without the bit hobble because if it is the mouthpiece I think it is then you can't take advantage of the one-sided lift action you can achieve due to the barrel in the center of the mouthpiece.
> 
> He is adorable! Have fun!



I know, I forgot to bring the curb strap up with me when I tacked him up. That piece of latigo on his bit didn't stay, we were messing around. I was trying to explain why some curb bits had the metal piece there to stop a rope from going between the shafts. XD Should have taken my pictures after I fixed it.


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

so cute!!!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

He is quite the looker!  I LOVE his coloring!!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Gorgeous boy . I adore his colouring ,it's just beautiful.


----------

